# Hypothalamic-pituitary-gut axis dysregulation in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gastroenterology. 2006 Feb;130(2):304-11. Related Articles, Links Comment on: Gastroenterology. 2006 Feb;130(2):596-600.Hypothalamic-pituitary-gut axis dysregulation in irritable bowel syndrome: plasma cytokines as a potential biomarker?Dinan TG, Quigley EM, Ahmed SM, Scully P, O'Brien S, O'Mahony L, O'Mahony S, Shanahan F, Keeling PW.Alimentary Pharmabiotic Centre, University College Cork, Ireland. t.dinan###ucc.ieBACKGROUND & AIMS: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a functional disorder with an etiology that has been linked to both psychological stress and infection. The primary aim of this study was to examine the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis in patients with IBS and to relate such response to plasma cytokine profiles. METHODS: A total of 151 subjects, 76 patients and 75 controls, were recruited. The patients with IBS were diagnosed according to Rome II criteria. Forty-nine patients and 48 matched controls had cytokine levels measured, and a subset of 21 patients and 21 controls also underwent a corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) stimulation test with plasma levels of adrenocorticotropic hormone (ACTH) and cortisol measured. The remaining 27 patients and 27 controls underwent a dexamethasone (1 mg) challenge. RESULTS: Cortisol and the proinflammatory cytokines interleukin (IL)-6 (together with its soluble receptor) and IL-8 were elevated in all IBS subgroups (diarrhea predominant, constipated, and alternators), although the elevation was most marked in the constipated subgroup. There was no alteration in the anti-inflammatory cytokine IL-10. Following CRH infusion, an exaggerated release of both ACTH and cortisol was observed in patients with IBS. There was a significant correlation between the ACTH response (deltaACTH) and the IL-6 levels. A similar relationship existed between the deltaACTH/deltacortisol ratio and the IL-6 levels. Dexamethasone suppression of cortisol was similar in patients and controls. CONCLUSIONS: IBS is characterized by an overactivation of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis and a proinflammatory cytokine increase.Publication Types: Comment Multicenter Study PMID: 16472586


----------

